# Gas in class



## alianna

So... any of you guys constantly anxious when you're in class and you feel the need to pass gas? It stresses me out so much, most of the time it's silent and doesn't really smell but I'm terrified that it will be noisy and people will hear... It's not like I can get up and go to the bathroom everytime it happens... Most of the time I hold it in.. Oh gosh this SUCKS. It is so embarassing, at least we have this place to vent and talk about it...


----------



## leeniepie

well, im not in education any more, but i have a bad gas issue with my ibs. i work in the public, and would be constantly passing foul smelling ges. it sooo embarrassing and i cant stop it.i found taking charcoal tablets after each meal helped a little, and have found since doing the FODMAP diet things have got a lot better


----------



## School_kid

I have this too, and I get incredibly anxious during class.Also, if I do feel the need to pass gas, I usually hold it in, but sometimes if I hold it in, a really loud noise comes from my stomach.It is embarrassing I know!I have no idea how to handle this, I've been to my GP's but she just advised me to talk to my teachers about it, just to let them know what's going on.


----------



## GreyWolf

I have the same issue, I've had myself sent home by the nurse before because of it (she's extremely sympathetic when I tell her I have IBS). When I get gas in class I can't focus and I spend my lesson focusing on holding it in which sometimes leads in to being in a lot of pain. When I get anxious it makes things a lot worse but who wouldn't feel anxious about having gas.Having the windows open makes me feel a lot better, though I doubt it really helps. I think most of the worry is in my head because I get really paranoid in class wondering if people know. I'm in school I'd have thought if people had noticed someone would have made a nasty comment or something by now


----------



## Dr Dani MD

Hey Alianna,Gas can be so embarrassing in public--this is something lots of my patients have too--it is so very common. the FODMAP diet and avoiding IBS food triggers can really help-do u know what urs are? Too much of certain types of fibre can also make more gas--ie. Bran fibre. Also, enteric coated peppermint oil pills can decrease gas and bloating--u can get them from most health food stores Some times stress can make gas worse too--do you have a good stress management routine?Hope this helps!Dr. Dani


alianna said:


> So... any of you guys constantly anxious when you're in class and you feel the need to pass gas? It stresses me out so much, most of the time it's silent and doesn't really smell but I'm terrified that it will be noisy and people will hear... It's not like I can get up and go to the bathroom everytime it happens... Most of the time I hold it in.. Oh gosh this SUCKS. It is so embarassing, at least we have this place to vent and talk about it...


----------



## SpaceExplorer86

I had this problem, but I'm out of school for awhile now. I only seemed to have leaky gas problems when I was around other people and this actually caused me to leave school early. I developed social anxiety. I at the time didn't believe that dietary changes could help me, because I really only had gas problems when I was around people or even when I thought of being around other people. So I thought it was psychological. Don't know what I can say to help you, all I can say is that I know how you feel. I had smelly gas, though, so that was another problem. Some people actually said something like "it smells like somebody farted!" and I always thought/knew it was me.


----------



## MargeGreen

I feel like 8 months pregnant after every meal and am constantly bloated. I'm trying to eat a lot of protein because I work out a lot, but the eggs really don't help the smell...

I have awful memories about sitting on the bus and all people running to open the windows because I couldn't hold it in any longer...

I've tried peppermint oil capsules, but they don't work for me. The only thing that helps is charcoal tablets. They bind the chemicals that make it smelly, but you'll still have gas. Even if it's not smelly anymore, which is a big relief already, you'll still need to pass it (noisy?).


----------



## niamh23

I have the exact same problem. I fine breathing helps. When you inhalemake sure your stomach pushes out a bit and when you inhale make sure your stomach goes in. Count the breaths and forget about the lesson. I found the more used to breathing exercises I got during these panic attacks (because that is what you're experiencing) the easier it got to get through. Letting teachers know is a great idea, all of mine were very sympathetic.


----------



## chabot313

I struggled with it while in college, and i would pass gas that wasnt so loud but.. audible enough.. but i always had an OOPS face and kept on doing whatever it was. but yeah being squeamish in class and in meetings was no fun! I didnt know this was something i could have told my teachers about, im still very secretive about it, i dont tell my partners or teachers. I think im learning that it affects my life alot more then i thought. so Im here,  hey everybody...


----------

